# cypripedium lichiangense



## Dido (May 17, 2013)

This one did not bloom for 3 years now and I bought it as something else, It started with 2 but one bud looked not healty so I cut the flower beofre it stated to grow bigger. 

I hoped alway that it is the lentiginosum I bought it for, because the leaves are much bigger then on my others....

But at least it is a nice grower 












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## jjkOC (May 17, 2013)

So interesting! I like it!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2013)

Looks great! No lentiginosum, but a very, very nice plant. Cultivated stock, that is, from lab grown seed?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2013)

That is fantastic! The flower and the leaves!


----------



## Dido (May 25, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Looks great! No lentiginosum, but a very, very nice plant. Cultivated stock, that is, from lab grown seed?



I think it is wa not from seed grown origin, as it had nearly no roots when I got it. 
Hope my seedlings will make it till this age. 

Got this week my few ventricosum X malipoense seedlings ( only 3 of them) and a few bardolphilianumX reginae seedlings, this ones are all amazing big and all have a lot of growth.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2013)

Dido said:


> I think it is wa not from seed grown origin, as it had nearly no roots when I got it.
> Hope my seedlings will make it till this age.
> 
> Got this week my few ventricosum X malipoense seedlings ( only 3 of them) and a few bardolphilianumX reginae seedlings, this ones are all amazing big and all have a lot of growth.



Understood. I figured there was a chance since a number of growers in Europe have successfully seed propagated some of the spotted leaf species. Judith Prins used to sell a few, but I don't know if she still bothers with them. My understanding is that less than 10% of the seedlings will make it to the adult stage. Not much profit in that.

The reginae x bardolphianum cross sounds crazy!


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2013)

Can I have it!!!:drool:


----------



## Dido (May 26, 2013)

I had the feeling Tom that it is crazy when I made it, but lossed the mother after that, no idea why...
I tryed years to pollinat it with the pollen of other bardolphilums but it did not work, then I put a reginae one and we had a great pot, but it taked a lot of trials till we get them to grow. So only a few seed was left but now we know how to make it, will wait till one of my smaller bardolphilianums will flower and we will try again to make seedlings. 

Prince is still seeling lichi and fargesii I heard, but had not good luck with her plants, after a friend had a idea they start living, now this years is the second 2 plants start growing again outside after winter, so this means even more for me, now I will try to plant more in the ground outside and hopeing for better flowers in future.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 27, 2013)

I had a dream about this species last night, no lie  They are next to impossible to find here, I want one!!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 27, 2013)

Really a cool speices


----------

